# Woodlouse



## rodrigo (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello I wonder if Woodlouse (Armadillidium sp.) would be good food for dendro
and accept all dendro

thanks


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

They make a great janitor in your tank and your frogs would pick off the young ones.

Deb


----------



## rodrigo (Jan 3, 2011)

salix said:


> They make a great janitor in your tank and your frogs would pick off the young ones.
> 
> Deb


Thank salix
so they are better for cleaning than for food
create for food would not be good


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

It depends on your species of frog and the species of isopod (woodlice). A terribilis would eat any of them, a smaller frog could only eat the babies. Something like a tinc or an auratus could eat any of the dwarf isopods, like the whites.

I'm a big fan of them, easy to culture in or out of your tank. I keep several species and raise them on cardboard and fish flakes with a cocofiber substrate.

Deb


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

there are some small varieties that are no bigger than FFs, but there not extremely common IMO.

james


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They breed much slower than fruit flies so are generally used as a suppliment rather than the main food item.
Doug


----------



## rodrigo (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the answers
azureus so probably looking for his food
I'm buying one culture and one of trichorhina tomentosa Palembus dermestoides more I was curious about the meeting because Armadillidium sp easily on land near my home

Salix could mention some of the species of isopods you cultivate

thanks

ps: sorry for the errors using the translator


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I cultivate Dwarf White (Trichorhina tomentosa) Giant Orange (Orange morph Porcellio). I also do Dwarf gray but don't know species name.
Doug


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

My main cultures are the dwarf white. They are very prolific. If you get a few mixed into your other cultures, they will overtake them. I also have dwarf striped, common gray and the large spanish orange.

I'm sorry, I don't have the actual species names.

The orange are so big and pretty, I have a hard time putting them in my tanks. I kind of think of them as another pet.

Deb


----------



## rodrigo (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Salix and pumilo
I'll see if sellers find them here in Brazil
to start with a good variety of food


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

if it were me, i'd just go outside collect some leaf litter and use a berlese funel to separate them for culturing.

Berlese Funnel

james


----------



## koolparrot (Dec 31, 2010)

Where do you get all these fun things to culture!!!!!! I can only find springtails and FFs! Man i am jelous.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

koolparrot said:


> Where do you get all these fun things to culture!!!!!! I can only find springtails and FFs! Man i am jelous.


I got several of my starter cultures here.

Other feeders

My common grays were collected in my yard. I was doing some gardening, turned over the leaf litter and there was a bonanza of isopods!

Deb


----------



## rodrigo (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks again
I will try to culture Armadillidium sp.
should also arrive this week and the trichirhina tomentosa, palembus dermestoides. I would also like Drosophila vestigial more the supplier is without them
leave the link to the supplier who can verify what would be a good diet and can help me

Alimentos vivos

a friend recommended me to a culture of Acanthoscelides obtectus is it could work as food?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

salix said:


> I got several of my starter cultures here.
> 
> Other feeders
> 
> ...


thanks for the link salix


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just an overall question. I don't want to make any new threads.

Any certain isopods that people look for more often than others? Need to get some for Bug Warehouse. I would rather start with the ones that people are looking for to raise first. From reading on here though any isopod seems like a good candidate to start with really.

Same thing with springtails? Good ones to start with that people buy often? I'm thinking the white temperate and white tropical(Sinella,Folsomia).


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

packer43064 said:


> Just an overall question. I don't want to make any new threads.
> 
> Any certain isopods that people look for more often than others? Need to get some for Bug Warehouse. I would rather start with the ones that people are looking for to raise first. From reading on here though any isopod seems like a good candidate to start with really.
> 
> Same thing with springtails? Good ones to start with that people buy often? I'm thinking the white temperate and white tropical(Sinella,Folsomia).


Dwarf white, Dwarf grey, striped, and giant orange/spanish orange seem to be the most sought after.
Doug


----------

